# Better filter for Topfin 5.5 gallon tank?



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

So the Topfin Power Filter 10 that came with it works good... it's just slowly gotten noisy... >.>

What's a good HOB filter that will fit in the hole the lid has? I WAS going to get the Aqua Clear 20... but it's VERY VERY SLIGHTLY too big D:< lol


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I have the same thing, usually the noise comes from the intake arm if its a kind of rattle. I usually push down on it gently & it'll stop. However I am switching it over to a sponge filter. Switched my 10g tanks yesterday & I'm liking it much better than an HOB or internal filter. You might look into a sponge filter.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a Tetra 10i on mine, but the filter is way to strong. I have to baffle it. Go with a sponge filter.


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

shellieca said:


> I have the same thing, usually the noise comes from the intake arm if its a kind of rattle. I usually push down on it gently & it'll stop. However I am switching it over to a sponge filter. Switched my 10g tanks yesterday & I'm liking it much better than an HOB or internal filter. You might look into a sponge filter.


I figured that out too, but the rattling only stops for a couple mins e.e lol

I thought about getting a sponge filter, but wouldn't the air pump be louder? :S

If I did get a sponge filter, how would you suggest keeping that hole in the back of the lid covered so my betta won't jump out? I have a jumper. D:


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

What are the dimensions of the cut out? The larger Azoo Mignon would probably work fine  http://www.amazon.com/Azoo-Mignon-Filter-Power-Fileter/dp/B006KY1MF2/


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

o: that would work... does it have an adjustable flow?


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

Thats odd I have the top fin 5.5 gallon tank (from petsmart) and my aquaclear 20 fits perfectly fine


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

Are you using the lid that came with it?

I tried to fit it on a display at the store but it wouldn't fit...

Whats the length of it?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

The pump on a sponge filter won't be loud if you get the right pump  I heard the tetra whisper pumps are really quiet. Im actually about to switch my 5.5 gallon over to a hydro mini sponge filter


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

Using the hood that came with the tank. You can punch out the little black tab on the left for more room. If you can tell me how to upload a picture I can post it xD


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH. The display at Petsmart didn't have the black tab punched out! Lol no wonder >.> Mine at home does, though. 

And to add a photo:

When posting, click "attachments" it has a paper clip symbol, and you can browse for the photo from there.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

White Mage said:


> o: that would work... does it have an adjustable flow?


Yes, even the smaller Mignon 60 does


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

You may want to consider a sponge filter. Check my article in this section called Sponge Filters: Why and How


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

Here you go


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

Wait.... you still have the tab on the back....

o-o

I think I might've measured the wrong aqua clear... lmao. Thanks so much for the pic! xD


----------



## DizzyD (Feb 7, 2013)

RiceFish said:


> Here you go


Than Filter isn't too strong for a 5.5 gallon?


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

It has an adjustable flow.


----------



## DizzyD (Feb 7, 2013)

Awesome. I was looking at the aquaclear and the marina slims but was afraid they would be too strong.


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

I baffled it just in case using an aquaclear 30 foam and rubberband


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

I just cut the foot off a pair of panty hose and slipped it over the Marina i25 filter, covering the intake and obstructing the outflow.

Anyone try this? Wondering if I'm going to blow up or melt something.


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

Tom mini filter

It has great reviews and I personally use it. It is super quiet. I have my tank about 8 feet from my bed and no noise!

I found this at PetSmart about the same price.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> I have a Tetra 10i on mine, but the filter is way to strong. I have to baffle it. Go with a sponge filter.


True but I stick some foam where the water flows out (and put something heavy on top of the foam - like a rock so it won't move) and then I put tall, bushy, silk plants in front of the outflow to slow the water even more. They are pretty quiet filters but what I dont like is I have sand and sometimes when changing the water, the sand gets kicked around. I'm guessing some particles get into the impeller and it stops. Its easy to fix, just take the top off and give the impeller a little nudge with a finger - it starts up right away.

Sponge would be good too but they are more biological filternation and less mechanical filtration. I have 2 airpumps - as long as the airtube is long enugh to place it on a solid surface, they 
really aren't THAT noisy.


----------

